
AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3970X Is an Absolutely Efficient Monster CPU - ekoutanov
https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-threadripper-3970x-32-core-efficient-monster-cpu-eco-mode-tests/
======
zelon88
Intel deserves this pounding after decades of disingenuous business practices
that only served to sandbag everybody except Wintel.

